# Compte hotmail.FR



## gillesse (3 Novembre 2007)

Messieurs,damesmacusers bonjour, 
Je sais que le sujet est déjà traité pour l'ajout de compte hotmail.com dans mail, mais je ne trouve rien pour les comptes hotmail.FR...
J'ai l'an dernier configuré un compte hotmail.com sans pb, mais aujourdh'ui impossible en .fr
Comment faire? 
HELPPPP ! ! ! !  ! ! !  !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2007)

plusieurs pistes
1 laisser tomber ce service d'une nullit&#233; sans nom compar&#233; aux concurrents
( sois loin de ton compte un mois pour divers raisons, t'as plus rien , et on en reparle)

2- lire les sujets

il y en a m&#234;me un recent ( allez , moins de 48h)  qui donne une bidouille


----------



## gillesse (25 Novembre 2007)

Je suis désolé, mais je n'y arrive pas.
J'ai beau chercher, à chaque fois, un commentaire annonce que la technique enoncée ne marche pas. Y a t'il donc une seule et véritable solution de lire sa messagerie hotmail.FR sur "Mail"?????
Merci à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Pour les adresses Hotmail.fr il veux utiliser MacFreepop
Essaie ce fil-là, on est plusieurs a avoir réussi


----------

